# 230 V genug?



## Willy (9. April 2002)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren (exakt) nen PC gekauft:

P III mit 600 MHZ
128 MB RAM (100MHZ)
20 GB Harddisk
48x CD

dann hab ich nen Brenner eingebaut.

Jetzt ist die Harddisk schon mehr als voll und ich lagere überall wo es geht files aus. Wenn ich mir jetzt nen HD Wechselrahmen kaufe und eine HD dazu, wird dann meine Leistung geringer, weil mir der Strom nicht mehr langt? An sich ist es möglich, aber ob es so ist? Ich habe hinten auf dem Netzteil "230" stehen...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## NIC140903 (9. April 2002)

also 230Volt (V) sind genug, mehr kommt aus der steckdose nich 

es geht hier aber wahrscheinlich um die watt-angabe, wenn das wirklich 230 watt sind könnte das nen bißchen eng werden mit dem stromverbrauch...aber definitiv sagen ob das reicht oder nicht, kann ich nich
du wirst es spätestens merken wenn du den rechner auf vollast hast und mit mehreren laufwerken auf einmal arbeitest, wenn er dann einfach ausgeht, bzw neu startet isses zu wenig 

das problem is nur, wenn so nen netzteil wegraucht, könnte das auch deine hardware beschädigen...


----------



## Willy (9. April 2002)

*wenn...*

Wie kann ich merken, ob der Stromverbrauch zu "hoch" ist?
Mit einem Leistungstest?


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. April 2002)

Genau das.
Du besorgst dir was Du haben willst, baust es ein, und wenn es nicht funktioniert dann _könnte_ es das Netzteil sein. Oder auch nicht.
Die Gefahr daß das Netzteil richtig die Grätsche macht besteht übrigens nicht, weil alle moderneren Netzteile mit einer überlast (Thermo-)Sicherung ausgestattet sind, die genau das verhindern soll. 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal deinen Rechner aufschrauben und auf dem Netzteil nach einer Watt-angabe spähen. Wenn es weniger als 250 Watt sind, dann wäre es überlegenswert, ein neues Netzteil anzuschaffen.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Willy (9. April 2002)

230 steht drauf -> Problem...

aber ich werde es trotzdem versuchen.
Mit einem Benchmark-Test könnte ich es schon versuchen, ob sich was tut?


----------



## Moartel (9. April 2002)

Wenn das Netzteil halbwegs was taugt behaupte ich auch ohne Leistungstest dass es funktioniert. Habe lange genug mein Netzteil an der Leistungsgrenze gefahren, die Teile halten schon was aus  
Ein 600er mit 128MB RAM ist ja nicht die Welt, das sollte man auch bedenken. Mein 1.4AMD wird vom Hersteller standardmäßig mit 200Watt bestückt. Läuft damit auch, also lass das Teil drin, es lohnt sich nicht in den PC ein mordsfettes NT reinzuhaun. 
Ich habe nen ähnlichen PC mit nem 130 Watt NT betrieben. Hat funktioniert, kein Scherz


----------

